# Filezilla verbindet nicht



## Robert Steichele (9. Dezember 2004)

Habe in unserer Firma das Problem, dass ein Rechner sich per Filezilla (Port 21) nicht auf den Strato verbindet. Er meldet sich mit User und PW an, bleibt dann aber hängen wenn er denn Verzeichnisinhalt auflisten will.
Bei Tests habe ich festgestellt, dass mein Notebook (ebenfalls XP) keine Probleme hat. Komischerweise kann sich der Rechner per WS-FTP problemlos verbinden.
ServicePack2 habe ich testweise schon deinstalliert.

Hatte schon jemand ähnliche Probleme?


----------



## imweasel (9. Dezember 2004)

Hi,

versuche es mal im passiven Modus im FTP-Client ob es dann funktioniert.


----------



## Robert Steichele (9. Dezember 2004)

Passiver Modus funktioniert nicht, da kommt er nicht mal so weit.


----------

